# New A6 owner and Koni FSD question



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

Just picked up a 2003 Avant for my wife:








Anyone have Koni FSD's on their A6? I would like to get some new shocks/struts and was thinking about Bilstein HD's or Koni FSD's. I think that overall the FSD's would probably ride better with the stock springs.
Update: I just talked to the dealer that we bought the car from, and I'm hoping to get them to install the new shocks for free. 


_Modified by seesquared at 9:39 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner and Koni FSD question (seesquared)*

The dealer that I bought the car from said that they will install the shocks for $170, which seems like a good deal to me. I saw the Koni FSD's on shox.com for $595 and tirerack.com seems to have removed them in favor of the "kit" that comes with Eibach springs. IIRC, they were cheaper on the tirerack site a week ago








Does anyone know if an alignment is necessary after installing new shocks? I'm not sure if they have to disconnect the suspension linkage(s) to install new shocks or not.


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: New A6 owner and Koni FSD question (seesquared)*

When i did my H&R coilovers i didnt need an alignment.. but i sent it out for one neways... gotta make sure the car is tracking right after a suspension drop you have to worry about caster and camber angles more than a toe angle.... hope that info helps


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: New A6 owner and Koni FSD question (seesquared)*

I put Eibach "pro kit on my A6 2.7T 2000 BIG BIg improvement, handles rides, no float, solid, not harsh. My VW dealer did it for me Eibachs are in the Audi catalog too, Tire Rack has em for about what I paid at my dealer. Work great, like a different car. The A6 standard is toooo soft for me, Eibach maybe make it like A6 with 'sport pkg" Lowered down about 1.5 inches, no ugly gap on top, needed full 4 wheel alignment, great job, worth it big time. Eibach pro kit


_Modified by CE at 7:59 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: New A6 owner and Koni FSD question (seesquared)*

An alignment is strongly suggested after changing your suspension, especially one that lowers your car. Best to do it at the same time as well rather than having to drive with an off-kilter car and having to go back to the shop to get it done.


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner and Koni FSD question (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Thanks for the replies guys. I plan on keeping the stock springs and just adding the Koni FSD struts to both get rid of the "floatiness" that the car has right now and to sharpen up the handling. 
I was asking about the alignment because I'm not changing the ride height, but I know that I should get one. I think I was just trying to pinch the pennies because I'm still feeling the sting from the purchase. I'll wait a month and save the extra money so that I can get the alignment done at the same time as the FSD install. 
Also, I don't dare lower it with my wife driving it as her daily driver. If anything, I need to raise it a little


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

Konis are good, but it'll be a stiffer ride.
$170 is VERY cheap, i would spend230 bucks on spring and have them throw them on while they're putting the shocks.
get alignement but wait a bit until it settles.
Good luck


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (formulagigi)*

my ride with Konis and H&R. Eibachs would be higher


----------

